# NHS cash-for-access: salespeople 'posing as medical staff' to obtain pictures



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2013)

Unqualified maternity ward photographers have been posing as medical staff and claiming pictures need to be taken for "security reasons" to obtain images and personal details, mothers have said.

Parents reported being approached by Bounty photographers wearing "white coats" or uniforms and ID badges similar to ward nurses, leading them to believe they were hospital officials.

The representatives then proceeded to make a bedside sales pitch.
It comes as Mumsnet released a survey showing that 82 per cent of women wanted the practice to end.

One upset mother wrote on Mumsnet: "At our hospital, the Bounty woman pushes a trolley round with a laptop on top. It's not dissimilar to the trolley used by the hearing screening team [and] it doesn't help vulnerable, tired women distinguish someone who really is part of the team from someone who just wants their cold, hard cash. It really should not be allowed."

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...sing-as-medical-staff-to-obtain-pictures.html


----------

